# HAUNTCAST Re-Animated - FREE



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM - "RE-ANIMATED": Now Playing!

The Hauntcast Scream Team claws its way out of the grave to wreak havoc on the podosphere with an all new FREE episode. Download for now on iTunes, Stitcher and http://hauntcast.net/

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
We'll crack open a few Canadian beers with Chris Arnott and shine some light on Dunnet's Dark Lair.
MARKETING MORGUE:
13 Ways to re-animate your haunt advertising and marketing
SOMETHING WICKED:
Ed wrap's his tentacles around adding some Lovecraftian touches to your haunt.
SHOCKTAILS:
Johnny Thunder and Chris re-open the Last Bar on the Left to blather about putrid prints, The Walking Dead and to review "The Guest" and "Da sweet blood of Jesus".
GHOULIE GROOVES:
Ground breaking music from The Living Dead's.
THE BONE PHONE:
JWal, Deoblo and B-Good from Haunter's Hangout let it all Hangout in the dungeon.
CHARMED POT:
The Mistress of Mayhem showers you with Love&#8230;craft.
MAD PROPS:
Hauntcast throws a bone to Art Hayes a.k.a. Death Wraith for his lunging dog prop.
PROP SHOP:
Denny helps us toughen up our skin with Smooth-On's newest product, Habitat Black.
NEWS FROM BEYOND:
Haunt tradeshow and convention overview.
THEATER OF THE MIND:
Revenant ponders the work of horror maestro H.P. Lovecraft and its use in the haunt. It ain't about tentacles, folks.

Download for free on iTunes, Stitcher and http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm all over this one. Thanks, Johnny!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

GREAT episode! Thanks for bringing this back, guys!! Time to go click the "support" button!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Highbury, Thanks for the support!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hauntcast PM - New free episode available*

HAUNTCAST POST MORTEM: GHOULS NIGHT OUT available now for FREE at http://hauntcast.net










Starring Jenniferx Burns from Dorney Park, Alisa Sickora Kleckner of Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride and caricature artist Bob Lizarraga with music score by The Bloody Jug Band as well as haunting tips, tricks, tactics and plenty of foolishness.
Download for FREE on Stitcher http://goo.gl/mXVLm4 , iTunes http://goo.gl/7SBgpd and at http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*New HAUNTCAST episode "GHOULS NIGHT OUT" available now!*

Starring:

Jenniferx Burns from Dorney Park, 
Alisa Sickora Kleckner of Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride and 
Caricature artist Bob Lizarraga
Music by The Bloody Jug Band 
As well as haunting tips, tricks, tactics and plenty of foolishness.

Download for FREE on Stitcher http://goo.gl/mXVLm4 , iTunes http://goo.gl/7SBgpd and at http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Check out this Hauntcast Extra interview - I pulled up a rocking chair on the porch and shared a home brewed jug with Cragmire of The Bloody Jug Band to talk about their new album "Rope Burn"!

Available for FREE on iTunes, Stitcher and http://hauntcast.net/2015/05/cragmire-interview-from-bloody-jug-band/

Stay scary!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

For a second there, I thought Hauntcast was rising from the grave!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

@FreakinFreak - If you mean you thought new episodes are being produced, you are correct. Chris and the team are putting out new episodes quarterly. Previous episodes are available free on the Hauntcast.net website or through iTunes.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Slanks said:


> @FreakinFreak - If you mean you thought new episodes are being produced, you are correct. Chris and the team are putting out new episodes quarterly. Previous episodes are available free on the Hauntcast.net website or through iTunes.


I didn't know that! I've kinda fell into the grave the last year or so and haven't been keeping up with things.

Thank you so much! I'll go check it out!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM "Rigamortis" is now playing on a mobile device near you. Now in Stereophonic sound!

Featuring Mark Muncy from Hellview Cemetery and tunes from Barnyard Stompers as well as the rest of the Haunt-cast of characters:

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW: Mark Muncy crashes the dungeon to converse with Chris about Halloween, haunting and the Hellview Cemetery.

THEATER OF THE MIND: "Fear is modular", Really? Rev seems to think any theme can be combined with any other theme in a haunt if the transitions are done well.

MARKETING MORGUE: The Dark Lord tears down the walls that separate you from your potential haunt patrons.

GHOULIE GROOVES: Outlaw country horror band The Barnyard Stompers fire up the hoedown from Hell.

CHARMED POT: Shelly puts on her bifocals and focuses in on her Summer reading list.

PROP SHOP: Denny unmasks the making of&#8230; well, uh&#8230; masks, silicone and latex.

SHOCKTAILS: JT and Chris cannonball their moonshine jug while incoherently blathering about movies Stung, Drownsman and Bound to Vengeance .

FREE download available on Stitcher http://goo.gl/mXVLm4 , iTunes http://goo.gl/7SBgpd and at http://hauntcast.net/
Hauntcast www.hauntcast.net


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, Minions! Be sure to check out our musical guest from "Ghoul's Night Out" - The Bloody Jug band and their new video for "Beautiful Corpse"!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM "Guy Fawkers Day"*

HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM "Guy Fawkers Day" is available for free download at www.hauntcast.net featuring August Rose & Pandora Rose of Darkrose Manor and Jeff Doan from Dead Zone: Scream Park with musical guest Tau Cross. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Perfect timing! I have to do some traveling this week. Hauntcast is my Go-To podcast for airports and planes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Right on! Hope you dig it. :jol:


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Another great episode, guys!! The DRM and Revenant segments really helped put things back in to perspective for me this season! The perfect enema to get me to Halloween!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Look for a special mini- Hauntcast ep soon featuring my interview with Heather Langenkamp and music from The Ghoolz!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Baker & I recorded the other night.........look for the mini-ep next week!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*NEW HAUNTCAST Post Mortem: Autumn is Coming!*

**** NEW Hauntcast Post Mortem: Autumn is Coming! ****

Featuring Chris & Jeff Davis of Davis Graveyard and music from Hola Ghost. Download or stream for FREE Now @ http://hauntcast.net

ALSO FEATURING:

THEATER OF THE MIND: THE UNCANNY: RELOADED. Revenant opines that a firm grip on the mundane and ordinary in a haunt can add punch to the freaky stuff.
GHOULIE GROOVES: Hola Ghost breaks out the Glockenspiel to serenade Skully. http://www.holaghost.com
CHARMED POT: Our Mistress of Mayhem meanders into the realm of Macabre music.
PROP SHOP: Denny spins you round like a record as he explains how-to Roto-cast.
SHOCKTAILS: Johnny reviews movies: Conjuring 2, Baskin and The Pack.

Stay scary my friends.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Check out this month's musical guest Hola Ghost :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

New episode of Hauntcastost Mortem coming in March


----------



## TheSilentClown (Mar 5, 2014)

I downloaded this today, and I'm up to the Shocktail hour bit. Thank you for letting me know about Marvel's Monsters Unleashed. My son has autism and is obsessed with kaiju's, and this is right up his alley! Thanks again!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

TheSilentClown said:


> I downloaded this today, and I'm up to the Shocktail hour bit. Thank you for letting me know about Marvel's Monsters Unleashed. My son has autism and is obsessed with kaiju's, and this is right up his alley! Thanks again!


Right on! :jol:


----------

